# Anything similiar to Peterson's Old Dublin?



## nsiops (Jan 18, 2009)

So I am a pretty big fan of Peterson's Old Dublin tobacco, I wanted to know if anyone could give me any suggestions for similar tobacco or something that I might like along those lines?

Thanks


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

I haven't tried POD but I've read reviews on Frog Morton on the Town (which I really enjoy) that suggest it is a lighter version of POD. Maybe someone could comfirm this for you.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Squadron Leader is almost exactly the same as Old Dublin.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I find FMOTT much sweeter than OD (marshmellow kind of sweet), while SL is not as creamy (no cavendish there) and much spicier (due to the orientals). Not quite in the same categorie of Old Dublin, but you might enjoy those, so give them a try.
If you looking for something similar to Old Dublin you want a virginia/latakia/cavendish blend (smoky and creamy). Dunhill My Mixture 965 fits the bill but is almost impossible to find in the US.
Rattray's Black Mallory is a close match (although with a pinch of orientals), and one of my favorites.
My ultimate recommendation would be Boswell's Northwoods (although it is a bit sweeter than OD). 

Also, you can try something with Syrian latakia (OD uses Cyprian latakia) and check how that works for you. In that case, I recommend MacBaren's Vintage Syrian.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Requiem said:


> I find FMOTT much sweeter than OD (marshmellow kind of sweet), while SL is not as creamy (no cavendish there) and much spicier (due to the orientals). Not quite in the same categorie of Old Dublin, but you might enjoy those, so give them a try.
> If you looking for something similar to Old Dublin you want a virginia/latakia/cavendish blend (smoky and creamy). Dunhill My Mixture 965 fits the bill but is almost impossible to find in the US.
> Rattray's Black Mallory is a close match (although with a pinch of orientals), and one of my favorites.
> My ultimate recommendation would be Boswell's Northwoods (although it is a bit sweeter than OD).
> ...


I can cast a vote for the Vintage Syrian! Good stuff, and usually priced nicely since you get 3.5 oz per tin.

As for My Mixture 965 I am not a fan, it tastes a lot like a sweaty sock to me.


----------

